# Mew



## Minnow (Oct 5, 2008)

Ugh. I made a thread like this with a poll before the forums crashed and I (silly me) thought that people would actually read the first post before voting, which they didn't, resulting in skewed results. I guess it's my fault because I didn't clearly mark 'BAND' or something, and of course those on a Pokemon forum will think  when seeing the word 'Mew'. Well, whatever, back to the point.

The point is that I haven't seen any posts or threads about this amazing band, Mew. Ahem:



			
				Last.fm said:
			
		

> Mew is a band from Denmark, with a musical style that is best described as a combination of indie rock and progressive rock


And:



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Mew is a Danish rock band consisting of Jonas Bjerre, Bo Madsen, and Silas Utke Graae Jørgensen. Bassist Johan Wohlert was also a founding member of the band, but left in 2006. Whilst their music may be classified as Indie and on occasion (like on And the Glass Handed Kites) prog rock, they sometimes humorously refer to it themselves as "pretentious art rock", or in guitarist Bo's words, "the world's only indie stadium band".


Aaanyway, they're pretty awesome. If you like their style of music (which will become easier to understand after listening to a few songs) you should definitely check them out.

Links: 

Last.fm
MySpace

Recommended songs:

Special
156
Snow Brigade
Chinaberry Tree
King Christian
Dark Design
She Spider
Circuitry of the Wolf

Recommended albums:

Half the World is Watching Me
Frengers
And the Glass Handed Kites


----------



## Retsu (Oct 5, 2008)

Tried these guys a while ago (Wasn't there a thread on the original vB?) and I was slightly disappointed. Not terrible, though.


----------

